# Do you bother to can lentils?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Recently I canned a bunch of jars with split peas (just plain) and find I love the convenience of grabbing a jar of already softened peas.

Am wondering if it would be worth doing the same with lentils. I'd probably be more inclined to use them if they were just heat and eat.

So, has anyone here canned lentils? If so, is the pressure canning time the same as for split peas? My little Ball Blue book doesn't say. 

thanks, stef


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I find them to be too soft and mushy. Here is a post about canning them from a couple of weeks back. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=379343&highlight=lentils


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Lentils, split peas (both green and yellow, and other colors - if you have them) and black-eyed peas don't require overnight soaking.

Soaking is relative to the size of the bean - the bigger the bean, the longer the soak.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Leave it to Jackie Clay. I found this on her blog.Thanks, Jackie. 

"Canning lentils

I love the convenience of canning foods for easy preparation when hunting and camping (besides stocking my pantry) and would love to incorporate canning lentils. But I canât find any recipes to do so? Is it possible and if so could you tell me how to do it?

Teague OâMeara
Minneapolis, Minnesota

Lentils can be canned just like dry beans. But as they cook quicker, you can skip the soaking part. Just cover well with water and bring to a boil. Simmer 5 minutes to thoroughly heat them up. Then ladle them into pint (or quart) jars, filling the jars about 2/3 full to allow for expansion of the lentils during processing. Fill the jars with hot cooking liquid, leaving 1 inch of headspace. Add spices, a tsp. salt, and a little chopped ham or bacon if you wish before filling with water. Process at 10 pounds pressure for 65 minutes (quarts 75 minutes). If you live at an altitude above 1,000 feet consult your canning book for directions on increasing your pressure to suit your altitude if necessary. â Jackie"


----------

